# Takamine TS-500......anyone have info on this?



## ChrisW (Feb 20, 2013)

Picked it up from Kijiji last night, but cannot find any references anywhere. Seems like a decent guitar, plays OK, no visible damage. This will be my cottage guitar since it's only a matter of time when I damage my good guitar by transporting it every weekend.

Any info appreciated!


----------

